# Coral in freshwater?



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

I was at the pawnshop looking for a small tank to use as a quarantine tank. Well they had two buckets of ‘rocks’ not sure if they were lava rock or coral. Would I be safe adding them to my freshwater tank?? I’ve heard of baking/boiling and soaking when it come to river and ocean rocks... but not sure with these kind. Ty


----------

